# Driving with large dogs across Mexico



## Maery Clarity (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey y'all!

Looking around this forum I see many people discussing their experiences with bringing their smaller dogs or cats, but I haven't run across any mention of large dogs.

I have three really large dogs that will be travelling by road with me and my husband, two Mastiffs and a Bouvier. Does anyone have any thoughts as to how folks will react to these dogs? Are giant breed dogs like this even something that are often seen in Mexico? 

When last I was there 15 years ago most dogs seemed to be lap dogs or small cur types...I know the large bully breeds are thought of as "tough" dogs in the USA, but ours are just big babies, although not very happy to meet strangers...

The Bouvier is a big fluffy love bundle that never met anyone he didn't like, so I'm hoping he can be my "ambassador" dog.

I'm also wondering about the quality and availability of dog kibble in Mexico, and if I'll be allowed to bring a stock of kibble into the country with us.

Any thoughts or advice appreciated! My dogs are family, and I don't want this move to be stressful for them, or for our new neighbors in Mexico to think we're loco with the giant monster dogs! 

-Me


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

There a number of fairly large pit bulls around that may go 30kg or so. We have two medium large dogs in the 20kg range. Are you planning to overnight in your truck or look for hotels. Not too many hotels are dog friendly but expect no tell motels would work.
You had said Yucatan but not specific. There is certainly a better range of dog foods in the bigger cities.


----------



## beachbaby (Jul 11, 2012)

My husband and I drove through Mexico in May 2009 with our two medium dogs. We found bed/breakfasts were much more willing to allow us to bring our dogs in our room - but not most other hotels/posadas. The smaller the place - the more mom/pop run the place - the more likely the dogs could come inside with us.

The no-tell hotels are frequently called "Auto Hotel" as part of the name on the sign. We didn't actually stay in one, but have friends who have frequented them as a convenient, inexpensive, and nicely appointed rooms. Many are on the outskirts of town and right on the highway - so no so good for walking dogs. But the plus side is that you drive into a garage, the door is closed and you walk into your room. Maximum stay is 12 hours - so you need to make sure that you don't pull in to early in the afternoon, or you will have to leave way too early. Plus, walk the dogs before you pull in. 

As far as attitudes by Mexicans about large breeds - I lived in a town with all sizes of breed dogs including Mastiffs, Dogue de Bordeauxs, Bouviers, St. Bernards, shepards, etc. If your dog is well behaved - no one cares. If you pick up after your dog - no one cares. You may get a lot of people wanting to take photos when you are out with your dogs because it would be unusual to see 3 large dogs at once - but I don't think anyone will be fearful as long as your dogs are not barking, growling or lunging at the end of the leash towards people or animals. Well behaved dogs make excellent citizens no matter where they travel.

Dog Food: You can typically find something like Science Diet at a vet's office. In the grocery store - you will usually find Purina products. You will likely spend quite a bit more for dog food down here due to the shipping/import costs associated with dog food - and especially since your dogs must go through a lot of food compared to my medium size dog that eats one tuna can scoop of kibble twice a day.


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

there does seem to be one big upside to the situation.

where ever the five of you go, you shouldn't be hounded by street vendors and urchins.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

edgeee said:


> there does seem to be one big upside to the situation.
> 
> where ever the five of you go, you shouldn't be hounded by street vendors and urchins.


No, only territorial dogs.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

There's a website for dog friendly hotels; I was trying to find it before I replied- of course I'll find it after but then I'll repost. We drove thru Mexico with a 100lb lab, some places were fine, some not. The reall problem was that he got so hot. After aout 3 days he was struggling, we had to stop much more often and finally rearranged our small truck so he could ride inside with the ac. He didn't eat much on the trip, and was kinda pokey for 4-5 days after we arrived, but then perked by up into his old self.

Lots and lots of water, frequent stops. As for food, as was said above the larger cities have a better selection, but everywhere has dog food.

Our dog, like yours is super friendly. However people are very wary or openly afraid of him at first. We say he is muy tranquilo. Usually when they see him run into the ocean and get a stick, as well as have no interest in them, they calm down. Now everybody here loves him, but there's always vacationers who get worried...
my 2 cents
Oh I found it! The website is called ****** Dog for pet friendly hotels in Mexico! buena suerte


----------



## Maery Clarity (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the great advice, y'all!

Does anyone have any experience with bringing dog kibble into the country? I would love to bring a couple month's supply with us, to give me time to find a good source once we're in country...in an emergency I can cook people food into meals for them but that would get very expensive and time consuming...but I can't seem to find any clear mention of this anywhere.

We are going to talk to the consul in Atlanta before we hit the road, but I'm curious now! 

These dogs are very spoiled, we bottle fed them from birth...I'm an animal caregiver (veterinary assistant, groomer, pet care professional) and that's how we wound up with all these dogs. 

I would say that the Bouvier is VERY well behaved, I would allow children to tug his ears or crawl under him, the Bouvier breed is a bit difficult but truly awesome if you get a good one and then raise it properly. Nothing bothers him, I plan on using him as the dog that can handle being touched by people and to fend off territorial dogs. He refuses to believe that any dog is not playing with him...it's hilarious to watch him dodge dogs that want to fight...he is very quick...and keep adopting the play bow until the other dogs is just confused about what's happening, and stops being agressive.

The two Mastiffs are the ones that I'm more concerned about. I hope that there is no part of the process where anyone wants or expects to be allowed to handle the dogs, or that at least if this is necessary that they will be veterinary professionals. If border guards need to touch my dogs there may be problems. They are not aggressive...I will be able to walk them with other people and animals nearby and they will remain calm...but they are not good for casual contact with strangers. If you are five feet away from us it's fine but if you come closer they will growl or bark.

I would like to mention that I will absolutely have these dogs under my control and that I am also not dealing with any dogs that I would call high damage dogs, that is the sort that would grab hold of a person or animal and inflict a lot of harm on them by biting down and tearing at them (like a German Shepherd or a pit bull type).

These Mastiffs are NOT that kind of dog. Their mode is to warn something and then push it away with their feet if it tries to come too near...they are wrestlers, not killers. I would not have a dog that I thought would actually seriously harm other people or animals.

Still no one likes it much if they get growled at by a giant dog and we will be doing our level best to avoid all populated areas, or get way off to the side, and to avoid contact with people as much as we can along the way. It's mostly any checkpoints that I'm concerned about, I can certainly offload the dogs but I hope no one but animal professionals might request officially to touch them.

They are no problem at the vet, it's only people who don't know dogs that I'm concerned about. I will be obtaining good walking muzzles for them before we go, but in my experience those things freak out non-dog-people worse than no muzzle, they immediately think KILLER CRAZY DOG when they see that muzzle, and it's more like, courtesy preventative measure, it is far better to KNOW that your dog can't bite accidentally than to simply assume they won't.

We are going in by way of Brownsville to Merida in a box truck that we've modified into an RV, so they'll have air conditioning along the way and we plan to stay only in campground or places that will allow us to stay in the vehicle. It'll be so much easier that way...

Thanks for the heads up about ****** Dogs, it's very helpful! 

...hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Why not tell us what you are feeding the dogs and then people can advise you of availability of that product in Mexico. There have been instances where the customs agent frowns upon large amounts of dog food being brought in and wants an import tax imposed.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

At the border crossing, you may have your dog food confiscated, especially if it isn't in original packaging. So, I would suggest that you don't plan on crossing with dog food. Instead, make a stop at a large grocery store, veterinary store or big box store inside Mexico. They'll have a lot of choices and various sizes of bags for you to chooose from.
Generally speaking, dogs are not as frequently seen as 'pets' in Mexico, but rather as protective dogs, even 'roof dogs'. As such, those are not walked, allowed to run free and certainly never taken on trips. The majority of hotels, motels and even campgrounds may reject you. By all means, always have them on a leash and muzzled if they do tend to growl at people or other dogs.
On the other hand, Mexican 'street dogs' tend to lie about on the sidewalsk and allow you to stp over them without notice. They may or may not have 'owners' but may have 'favorite places'. They can be territorial with each other, but never bother people. If they do, the police shoot them.
Once settled in, you will want to be sure that your dogs aren't considered a threat to your neighbors, nor become 'barkers'. Poisonings often occur in those situations.
So, from your own description of your dogs, you may have some further training to do, as well as planning for your trip and your final destination. Remember also; pets are illegal in restaurants, many parks, etc. You will need your own land.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Maery Clarity said:


> ...
> I will be obtaining good walking muzzles for them before we go, but in my experience those things freak out non-dog-people worse than no muzzle, they immediately think KILLER CRAZY DOG when they see that muzzle, and it's more like, courtesy preventative measure, it is far better to KNOW that your dog can't bite accidentally than to simply assume they won't....


The attitude toward muzzles maybe different in the US than in the rest of the world. In Europe, dogs are required to be muzzled on public transit and it is very common to see muzzled dogs. It is less common in Mexico but you still see them occasionally. 

You mention that your dogs get protective if anyone gets too close. My concern as a fellow pedestrian would be whether you are able to control them, given there size and weight. I can't remember how many times I have had a dog owner tell me not to worry, his dog is friendly, when the dog is clearly out of control. Even if the owner thinks the dog is friendly, I have no interest in being approached by strange dogs.


----------



## beachbaby (Jul 11, 2012)

In 3 years in Southern Mexico, we have only been asked once to remove our dog from our van so the military checkpoint can do a quick look-see in the van. Our van has not been searched at a border. Usually, when they know we have a dog in the van - they pass on any ideas of a search.  

With our dogs we have made border crossings US into Mexico and Mexico into Guatemala and back into Mexico - no one has asked for any veterinarian papers for our dogs. But we've always had current ones just in case we are asked. 

In my observations - most Mexicans prevent their children from running up to dogs because they have better common sense than parents in the US - and realize that dogs have teeth and they might bite. But sometimes someone walks right up to our dog without asking if it okay to pet her.

We always walk our dog on a leash - not because she's difficult - but because it is common to leave poison out for the street dogs as a way of controlling the population. We do our best to never let our dog eat anything she finds while out on a walk - as it could be poisoned.


----------



## Maery Clarity (Aug 2, 2012)

@ tepetapan I am feeding Nutrena River Run 27/18 professional kibble...I've looked over Nutrena's distributorship information and don't believe it's available in Mexico. 

I'll certainly be asking at the consul about the dog food, it's my biggest question at the moment.

@ TundraGreen I can control my dogs, although I can relate to what you're saying about your situation as a pedestrian. 

First, I would not debark these dogs and walk them through a crowd along the way, although they have both been walked through crowds and they are fine as long as people keep walking and don't confront us. It's the people who want to insist on approaching us closely...like within 5 feet, making eye contact and continuing to come forward...that will get a reaction sometimes.

I also realize that it's somewhat scary for an observer to see a small woman on the end of a lead with a giant breed dog, because folks don't know that I'm an animal professional with nearly 30 years experience working with animals a lot larger than dogs, sometimes. It's not all about strength, there is some martial art associated with animal wrangling, and I know it...but still I am VERY cautious about making sure that my animals are not exposed to risk, and that people are not exposed to risk. My worst nightmare is that some human will be pushy about it. We'll be working very hard to keep the dogs away from everyone.

We are headed towards a place in the middle of nowhere in the Yucatan so when we arrive the worry will be over...there aren't any neighbors, and I never ever ever use my dogs to menace people, that's not the reason I have these dogs...I have them because I bottle fed them and their siblings, and it's difficult to find placements that are suitable for a large bully breed. 

We found homes for six and these two eventually became too old to place without it being a real adjustments and heartbreak for the dogs. They are a dog that bonds very deeply and they are big homebodies, they don't really belong out and about in society, the breed is too territorial.

These are South African Mastiffs, Boerboels, which means Farm Dog in Africaaner. They are absolutely excellent farm dogs, gentle with livestock and their families and friends, loyal, and big couch potatoes when nothing is going on, which is a huge plus in a house and farm dog...it's like not even having dogs a lot of the time, they sleep so much. 

Our truck is brightly painted in feista colors so hopefully the cheerful truck will defuse any perception that we're mean people who have mean dogs, that's not the case at all.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Maery Clarity said:


> @ tepetapan I am feeding Nutrena River Run 27/18 professional kibble...I've looked over Nutrena's distributorship information and don't believe it's available in Mexico.
> 
> I'll certainly be asking at the consul about the dog food, it's my biggest question at the moment.


.......Asking a consulate about dog food would be a complete waste of time...........




> Our truck is brightly painted in feista colors so hopefully the cheerful truck will defuse any perception that we're mean people who have mean dogs, that's not the case at all.


.
brightly painted, aka deadhead style, will cost you lots of time and some money. You will likely be stopped at nearly every checkpoint , town and village. . That is a very bad idea. Mexico very much profiles people and rigs like you describe.
Any information and permits obtained in the US is superceeded by agents at the border. They make the final determination on weather you pass or not..


----------



## evafla (Aug 23, 2009)

We are headed towards a place in the middle of nowhere in the Yucatan so when we arrive the worry will be over...there aren't any neighbors



do you mind to tell us a little bit more ?
Sounds very interesting .


We have 2 dogs , what can I say ,
it adds a component of not always easy job to our travel .
If you really will avoid crowded places , you will be fine .
People are mostly very afraid of dogs and will not approach you ,
to vaccine the dog is not common practice in Mexico , even if dog has 
so called owner .

I personally think, you will need to find a little bit remote locations
to boon dock over night . We do it quite often , mostly in small , and I mean it, small towns . So far we are O.K. ( 3.5 years in Mexico)

all the best e


----------



## Maery Clarity (Aug 2, 2012)

tepetapan said:


> .......brightly painted, aka deadhead style, will cost you lots of time and some money. You will likely be stopped at nearly every checkpoint , town and village. . That is a very bad idea. Mexico very much profiles people and rigs like you describe.
> Any information and permits obtained in the US is superceeded by agents at the border. They make the final determination on weather you pass or not..


Eeeeek, I may be a Deadhead but I have a little taste hahahahaha....the truck was a horrible dirty yellow when we got it, we've repainted it with a nice white box and two tone cab colors, a dark teal blue and forest green. If that draws too much attention, I guess we can deal with it...everything will be in order and we're friendly and will have a Spanish speaker with us for the journey. 

I'm glad to hear from so many that it seems like my dogs will not be that unusual.

We are leaving in a few weeks barring complications, we'll have a laptop and will do some reporting from the road, I'll be sure to write and let y'all know how it goes with the dogs....

Y'all have a great day and thanks again for all your thoughts!


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Be aware the rules have changed. You now need a signed certificate of health on your vets letterhead showing his license number, no more than 10 days old. This is not being largely enforced, but it is on the books.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

Here at Tepetapan in Catemaco, Veracruz we welcome dogs in RVs. The campground has lovely grounds and is walled in with bath and laundry facilities. Great place for a break from travel and to give your dogs some relaxed time outside the rig. You'll enjoy the town also which is an easy walk to the Plaza or the malecon along the lake. Go early in the morning during the week and you can take the dogs. I used to take my Chloe a lot of mornings for a swim in the lake and then breakfast in one of the restaurants. I'm in Casita #3 with the garden patio. Hope to see y'all.


----------



## redraidermty (May 22, 2012)

I recently crossed the border with2 small dogs, spent almost $500 in paperwork at the vet but when I crossed the border I got a green light and nobody even looked at us. For what I understand, you are only allowed to bring enough food for the duration of the trip (I know this is a little vague) and large amounts of dog food can be confiscated but if you get a green light at the border nobody will know how much food you have in your vehicle. There's a second check point about 20 miles south of the border we also got a green light on that one. Maybe you will luck out.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes, better safe than sorry. i have my ear pretty close to the ground on border crossing issues. I heard of only one person last year who was asked for the health certificates.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Just found the latest info. Seems they have relaxed the 10 day requirement, but a health certificate is still needed.

Mascotas de origen EU y Canad

You cannot bring food in, but I do it every year with no issue. I do make sure it is sealed in original packages. I like to take those Beneful containers of wet food to make the kibble more palatable. You cannot buy them in Mexico except in the PV Walmart where they cost a fortune.


----------



## bibarnes (Mar 10, 2010)

Maery Clarity said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> Looking around this forum I see many people discussing their experiences with bringing their smaller dogs or cats, but I haven't run across any mention of large dogs.
> 
> ...


We moved down with a Boxer a Lab/Chow mix a Blue Healer and a yorkie. Nary a problem. We now have an Akita we purchased in Guadalajara and have seen others around. I have seen Great Danes, Huskies, Weimeramers (sp), Labs, Healers etc.

Here many Mexicans seem to assume that ****** dogs are all dangerous regardless of size. There are numerous street dogs of all sizes and I have not come across any that seemed dangerous.


----------



## robyngail (Aug 25, 2012)

We travel with three Blue Heelers in Mexico all the time. We have never had any problems. There are lots of places to buy dog food there so I would not bring with. In fact I feel much safer traveling with our dog friends because Mexicans are not to keen on dogs. When they see our dogs we are "off limits" for lots of stuff. We rarely get stopped at check points because I always call our dogs up to the front. They know not to fuss with the heelers. We just make sure to always have their health records with us.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello,

We moved down here with our two Great Danes, one large Dobie, one German Shepherd, and a good-sized Retreiver. All had appropriate health permits, no hassles at the TJ border, and I buy Costco (U.S.) food every week or two. I've never been stopped.

What we've learned is that there are many dogs running around, so leashes are a must to protect your own dogs. Also, Mexicans as a whole don't seem to like relatively large dogs, and certainly not Dobermans. So our house is avoided due to the barking and dogs, which is what we want. We live on the beach and it would be easy for someone to come up from the water side.

I'm not clear as to whether you are driving to stay here, or just traveling around. That makes a difference. But you sound like you have common sense, so just use that and enjoy your dogs!


----------



## adamathefrog (Dec 4, 2010)

Maery Clarity said:


> I'm also wondering about the quality and availability of dog kibble in Mexico, and if I'll be allowed to bring a stock of kibble into the country with us.


My girlfriend and I have two dogs living in Merida. The supermarkets seem as well stocked for a whole raft of different kinds of dog food as the supermarkets in the UK are. I don't think you'll have much trouble.

She tends to buy it from Aurrea or Chedraui as it's cheapest, but there's also Walmart itself and Superama, which is more expensive and more likely to have "******" items. There's Sam's club and Costco too.

The only thing that worries me about having dogs in Mexico are the street dogs, but I'm not really how much of a disease/fighting risk they really pose.

adam.


----------

